# Neg party invitation: SScamaro



## colochine (May 5, 2012)

Shall commence at RIGHT NOW O'clock

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/86917.html

there will be reps and tranny pics for everyone who negs this faggot.

Also for the one lucky member who sends him to red there will be a special prize 


let the begging begin!


----------



## Watson (May 5, 2012)

what did he do first?


----------



## Watson (May 5, 2012)

from his post history it just looks like he orders more gear than a camping store


----------



## cube789 (May 5, 2012)

BANG BANG

(tranny pics please)


----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (May 8, 2012)

i negged him, now where is my cawk?


----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)

Stand by

I'm at the gym there will be cawks when I get home.


----------



## Robalo (May 8, 2012)

Done.


----------



## azza1971 (May 8, 2012)

i think i like trannies….its not really all that different than hooking up with a girl and fucking her up the ass on the first date, just feels strange when your balls slap on hers….not that i would know….


----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)

Lol...


----------



## Imosted (May 8, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i think i like trannies….its not really all that different than hooking up with a girl and fucking her up the ass on the first date, just feels strange when your balls slap on hers….not that i would know….


----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)




----------



## GreenGiant (May 8, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> what did he do first?



troll.

[h=2]Re: New reputation![/h]





 Originally Posted by *GreenGiant* 
Hi, you have received -2589 reputation points from GreenGiant.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:


Regards,
GreenGiant

Note: This is an automated message.




sscamaro--> "lmfao your 2589 rep points hurt me so much. fuck off bitch"​

mecolochine;s mom


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This beeseh wants us all to go to hileah's (miami FL) LA Shitmess...bc apparently he works there and makes more than everyone "in 1 day than in 1 year" And parks his black "CLS10000000" on "black 22's" in the first parking spot..........THE FIRST spot ewwww...​


----------



## hagan (May 8, 2012)

I don't know how to neg, not only  that, but now I dont no if im gay, and to top it off alot of these things have a bigger cock than I do.   im not sure i like this thread.


----------



## GreenGiant (May 8, 2012)

lmao...watch out some of these doods will neg you for that comment...hhhhhahahahahahaha......

Do you know how to give 'rep' points?....instead of I approve....."i disapprove"


----------



## hoyle21 (May 8, 2012)

hagan said:


> I don't know how to neg, not only  that, but now I dont no if im gay, and to top it off alot of these things have a bigger cock than I do.   im not sure i like this thread.



Fucking noob. 

Negged


----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)

Lol...


----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)

Someone get SScamaro in this thread!


----------



## XYZ (May 8, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i negged him, now where is my cawk?



In your boyfriends ass?


----------



## hagan (May 8, 2012)




----------



## hagan (May 8, 2012)

Not gay unless thats a guy.


----------



## GreenGiant (May 8, 2012)

colochine said:


> Someone get SScamaro in this thread!



Hes got the partay invitation in his box....hes probably counting his his nickels and dimes to buy a burrito at tacobell...hands smelling of windex from cleaning benches off at LA shitmess


----------



## rage racing (May 8, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Fucking noob.
> 
> Negged


----------



## GreenGiant (May 8, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Fucking noob.
> 
> Negged


----------



## rage racing (May 8, 2012)

colochine said:


> Shall commence at RIGHT NOW O'clock
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/86917.html
> 
> ...



Negged. Now show me more trannys....


----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Negged. Now show me more trannys....



you good now?


----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)




----------



## GreenGiant (May 8, 2012)

GreenGiant said:


>



Theres 2 jersey shores episodes that crack me up that bros have made me watch..this one^^^ where he hit dood and was dancing around holding his crotch "ONE SHOT BRO!!! ONE SHOT BROOO!!!" 


AND the other episode where mike fucks sscamaro's sister in the ass........but on the real...mike gets up orders breakfast for everyone...the kid brings the breakfast...mike dosnt have cash for the tip...so he goes to everyone ask them for cash...still no cash...so hes makes the quick comment..." HEH ..ill just send him away with some joos.." bahahaa...and then ends up giving him a packet of protein and the kids like 'wtf"....................yeah buddy

ok back to the neg partay..


----------



## SupaSwole (May 8, 2012)

Goddammit... I repped that fuckin douche... Fail for me.. One of my boys double neg him for me


----------



## GreenGiant (May 8, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Goddammit... I repped that fuckin douche... Fail for me.. One of my boys double neg him for me



LMAO--------Reps for honesty my dood


----------



## custom (May 8, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i think i like trannies???.its not really all that different than hooking up with a girl and fucking her up the ass on the first date, just feels strange when your balls slap on hers???.not that i would know???.


Yeah right you fucking cum dumpster


----------



## GreenGiant (May 8, 2012)

custom said:


> Yeah right you fucking cum dumpster


----------



## LightBearer (May 8, 2012)

GreenGiant said:


> ..mike gets up orders breakfast for everyone...the kid brings the breakfast...mike dosnt have cash for the tip...so he goes to everyone ask them for cash...still no cash...so hes makes the quick comment..." HEH ..ill just send him away with some joos.." bahahaa...and then ends up giving him a packet of protein and the kids like 'wtf"....................yeah buddy
> 
> ok back to the neg partay..



Trying to find this episode 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rage racing (May 9, 2012)

colochine said:


> you good now?



That will do for now...


----------



## rage racing (May 9, 2012)

Fuck. I cant neg him again yet....


----------



## GreenGiant (May 9, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Fuck. I cant neg him again yet....



I know how you feel you. Ive been "spreading around" reps just to hurry up an neg his bitchass again. He prob has another username to rep himself with...


----------



## colochine (May 10, 2012)

Who needs more chicks with dicks?


----------



## LightBearer (May 10, 2012)

lets go


----------



## Robalo (May 11, 2012)

colochine said:


> Who needs more chicks with dicks?



Bring it on, bro


----------



## custom (May 11, 2012)

GreenGiant said:


>


Not as mad as when your mom forgot to take out her teeth when blowing me so I had to smack her around a bit...when I say I want a gum job I fucking mean it!


----------



## LightBearer (May 11, 2012)

wut


----------



## withoutrulers (May 11, 2012)




----------



## GreenGiant (May 11, 2012)

custom said:


> Not as mad as when your mom forgot to take out her teeth when blowing me so I had to smack her around a bit...when I say I want a gum job I fucking mean it!



Its gonna be alright bro.


----------



## colochine (May 12, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 12, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 12, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 12, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 12, 2012)

this is new & exciting


----------



## colochine (May 15, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 15, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 15, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 15, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 15, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 15, 2012)

He's almost in the red lets go guys!


----------



## colochine (May 15, 2012)

This one is for my boy with
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




outrulers!!


----------



## colochine (May 15, 2012)

oh hello


----------



## colochine (May 15, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 15, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Robalo (May 15, 2012)

So, is this party still going?


----------



## colochine (May 15, 2012)

lol i just snorted some bath salts as a pre workout the party is just getting started cabron!!!


----------



## colochine (May 15, 2012)

I just check that nigga is in the red lol!!! 

good work everyone! standby for trannies later today!


----------



## withoutrulers (May 15, 2012)




----------



## withoutrulers (May 15, 2012)

I've always heard German Sheppards are tender lovers.


----------



## colochine (May 15, 2012)

LOL i guess this works too


----------



## Watson (May 15, 2012)

colochine said:


> He's almost in the red lets go guys!



dude i come here all the time to help u neg him BUT i get lost on the tranny pics and end up jerking off and forgetting why i came here in the first place.....


----------



## colochine (May 15, 2012)

Lol what kind of pics do you fancy?


----------



## GreenGiant (May 15, 2012)

ha hes in the red...maybe if we keep negging him he'll turn purple..


----------



## Watson (May 15, 2012)

colochine said:


> Lol what kind of pics do you fancy?



hill dawgs nudes


----------



## colochine (May 15, 2012)

What is hill dawgs? Some aussie wanker shit?


----------

